
Electron: Desktop Apps with HTML5 and JavaScript - setra
http://electron.atom.io/
======
0x0
XSS vulnerabilities take on another dimension when the HTML and JS is running
in the context of an un-sandboxed native app.

[http://electron.atom.io/docs/tutorial/security/](http://electron.atom.io/docs/tutorial/security/)

One missing HTML escape away from cryptolocking your whole computer?

~~~
dutchbrit
Thanks for sharing that link :)

------
mei0Iesh
It is not efficient to download Chromium for every app. I think Electron
produces 60-80 MB binary files. I'm disappointed when someone uses Electron
because it usually means a slow subpar experience.

------
randomsofr
please stop making desktop apps using web technologies :/

